# Andis vs. Oster hands-on & misinformation



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it's more the OLD osters are seriously big and heavy. I have no idea what the newer models are (ie, ones you can buy now! My 3 pairs are all at least 20 years old....) but my old ones are definitely heavy.


----------



## johnebe (Nov 15, 2009)

continuing...

regarding the Osters being bigger or cumbersome or harder to handle and maneuver: 

from just a quick hands on, it seemed to me that the square-edged Andis _AG_ (22215) would be the hardest to handle compared to the cylindrical shape of the three other models...AND, IMO, i wouldn't call it any "smaller" than the Osters...though maybe a tad shorter...

NOW...comparing the two cylindrical Osters to the cylindrical Andis _UltraEdge AGC_ - YES, the circumference of the Andis is smaller and thus I'd assume easier to grip for a smaller hand...BUT, as I learned with random-orbit sanders, ergonomically, smaller isn't necessarily better for a hand-grip...which i believe is in play with those wide barreled writing pens for peeps with arthritis...

So I dunno...at this point I don't see any issues with the Osters and feel comfortable moving on to focus on performance, heat, noise, durability, maintenance...

Does anybody have anything GOOD to say about Oster when compared to Andis...?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So, I don't have the details you do but when I was reviewing specs on both of these, I honestly felt that Osters were much better than Andis. Andis is good I am sure (never used them) But I do notice that Andis are really putting a lot of marketing $$ into their product where I don't see Oster doing that as much and they have been around forever. Thing's like this make me go OK could this be the increased hype?/? I always watch these thing's when I am looking into purchasing something new. 

But I didn't end up going with either!! I went with a Laube cordless because it had the adjustable blade settings. (which the one Oster did that I was looking at) But I got a GREAT deal and I really like them. No Heat what so ever and that was also very important to me.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I must admit that all of my Osters are at least 25 years or more as well.. And they are heavy.. So I am anxious to hear how you like your new ones.. I think the longevity is sure there with the Oster....


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad for the post I'm looking into getting some clippers too and the info is great. We went to Petsmart and did the same thing and I thought that the size of the Andis was better for my hand but my husband thought that the Oster was better constructed. Not sure which we'll get tho. I think it will probably be the Oster


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have six sets of Osters, both A2 and A5 and I LOVE them. I have never used anything else. And, as long as you do not mistreat them and maintain them as per manufacturers instructions, they last FOREVER!! I also have hands that are not teeny wee.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I have used both the Andis and Osters. I really like the Andis better. The Osters are heavier and louder then the Andis. The Osters have air blowing out close to the blade which allows cut hair to be blown around. I have used the Andis for 8 years now and it's still going strong. Just my opinion on the two. I hope this helps.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I have used both the cylindrical (sp) oster A5 and the andis (red squareish, black squareish, and the lightspeed) I prefer andis, they don't get as hot as fast, and the housing doesnt get warm even when I have been doing matted dog shavedowns all day. 

I dont like the noise of the oster, or that the switch is on the end, I have to use 2 hands to turn it on and off, and in my job, sometimes that just isnt convienient. 

I would use an oster (If I had one) for large jobs (horses, heavily matted large dogs ect) because it seems a little more powerful. 

The oster just seems too cumbersome, but then again I have been using the andis clippers almost exclusively.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> I have used both the cylindrical (sp) oster A5 and the andis (red squareish, black squareish, and the lightspeed) I prefer andis, they don't get as hot as fast, and the housing doesnt get warm even when I have been doing matted dog shavedowns all day.
> 
> I dont like the noise of the oster, or that the switch is on the end, I have to use 2 hands to turn it on and off, and in my job, sometimes that just isnt convienient.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, with everything you had to say. I had forgotten how hot the oster can get. Very good points!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I have an Andis (bought about 10 years ago) and Spoospirit has an Oster (bought this spring), they are both about the same size and both get hot about the same also. I have used spoos and she mine when we work together. She loves hers and I do mine. The only thing I can say I like about hers better is that hers is a two speed and mine only one. I have found that different type/brand blades get hotter faster or slower more than the clippers being an issue for us.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I use the Oster as jester's mom mentioned. My switch is on the side which is convenient; not like Frostfires. It is more powerful than the Andis. It does eventually heat up at the blade area but I have never had the housing even get warm. That is why i frequently check the blade against the back of my hand. I don't like the spray to keep it cool so I use a plain ol' ice cube on a piece of paper towel. Cools it quickly and keeps it that way for a bit. Guess I am just used to doing things this way. I do also notice that some blades heat up much quicker than others.
_


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Any specific blade recommendations? (or ones you really don't like)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie said:


> So, I don't have the details you do but when I was reviewing specs on both of these, I honestly felt that Osters were much better than Andis. Andis is good I am sure (never used them) But I do notice that Andis are really putting a lot of marketing $$ into their product where I don't see Oster doing that as much and they have been around forever. Thing's like this make me go OK could this be the increased hype?/? I always watch these thing's when I am looking into purchasing something new.
> 
> But I didn't end up going with either!! I went with a Laube cordless because it had the adjustable blade settings. (which the one Oster did that I was looking at) But I got a GREAT deal and I really like them. No Heat what so ever and that was also very important to me.


It works great and once my skills improve I hope I can use one battery only lol - I still may invest in a Oster....


----------

